

Falsehoods programmers believe about geography - bumbledraven
http://wiesmann.codiferes.net/wordpress/?p=15187&lang=en

======
molf
Most of these observations, even though I'm sure they're true, are only mildly
interesting.

The last stated falsehood, however, is notable:

> Language codes will match the country code of the country they are
> associated with

This is a very confused statement to begin with. Many languages are not
"associated" with a country at all. Many languages are spoken in different
countries, and many countries have multiple official or common languages.

This is why using flags or country codes as language indicators bothers me.
Even for English it can be confusing: do you pick the US flag? The UK flag? It
also means it is usually impossible to localise a website based on the TLD
alone. In most cases you will also need a language code somewhere in the URL.
Many web developers forget this.

Another important oversight is that not all inhabitants of a country might
speak one of the official or common languages. Just ask any expat with an
iTunes store account. It is much better to offer information in a language
that can be chosen independently from a user's country, if possible.

Google Cache version here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://wiesmann.codiferes.net/wordpress/%3Fp%3D15187%26lang%3Den&hl=en&strip=1)

------
snogglethorpe
A lot of these are general problems that occur in many contexts, not really
specific to geography.

E.g. the "multiple names" issue.

A _big_ problem with the book site "goodreads" is that they only allow a
single value for many fields. Some people entering a book will use the title
exactly as it occurs on the cover, others will use an English translation of
the title, others will use a transliteration. All are "correct" in some sense,
but interesting in different contexts. Similarly, a single author can have
different names in different contexts, sometimes keyed by language, sometimes
by time, etc. But goodreads cannot handle more than one entry in any of these
fields, and the result is a mess, with huge inconsistencies between works, and
confusing attempts to work around the limitations, e.g. multiple "authors"
that are really the same person with the name slightly changed.

A good first step to fixing this would be to simply allow multiple
alternatives for most fields, followed, hopefully by some way of tagging the
context in which they're interesting...

------
lmm
Surely everyone knows the last one, given that "en" does not equal "us"?

------
rmc
My pet peeve:

Countries have postcodes (or zipcodes).

I'm in Ireland, we don't have postcodes. Stop making it a required field on
delivery addresses.

------
darnton
Scroll down to the comments and follow the Google Maps link to the crazy
Belgium/Netherlands border. How does stuff like this even happen?

